# Rest in peace little rat.



## Keelyrawr (Mar 7, 2012)

RIP Winry.. :-( I had only had you for a week but I had grown so attached to you. You were so young.
She passed from an URI, she had it when I got her I'm assuming but I saw no real symptoms until 2 days ago.. Had a vet appt scheduled for today..Woke up and she was gone. Poor thing.







I hope you're at peace now Win. <3


----------



## Iheartroxyrat (Feb 22, 2012)

goodbye little angel! you were needed back in heaven, thank you for visiting and blessing our lives little Win! you will be missed <3


----------



## PitterPatter (Feb 28, 2012)

Rest in peace little soul. They teach us so much in their youth. The time you had with her is irreplaceable.


----------



## 1a1a (May 6, 2011)

Poor little Winry, a victim of bad breeding choices by the sound of it. RIP


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss, RIP Winry.


----------



## Rat lover (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss and I'm sorry she was only with you for a week. Rest in peace little Win. You will be missed.


----------



## Dumbo_Lover1695 (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss! Rest in peace little Winry.


----------



## Iheartroxyrat (Feb 22, 2012)

Winry, please watch over Roxys pups across the rainbow bridge, u lovely angels can play together and cuddle  we miss u!


----------

